# What do you drive?



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought this would be a nice diversion from the sea of "Ask a *blank*" threads.
That being said, those who can/do drive, what do you drive?


----------



## Kihari (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.edmunds.com/hyundai/elantra/1998/

If I ever hit a truck or anything I'm probably going to die.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2011)

A car.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2011)

This piece of shit
My car has a ton of wires to hook up electronics in it though.  It was an FBI car or something like that :I


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2011)

2005 Ford Focus. I has teh permit. >w>


I still freak out when I see traffic cones, though. And people. And trees.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 16, 2011)

1996 Toyota Rav4.

I call her Rhonda, because "I love traveling with Rhonda."


----------



## Aethze (Feb 16, 2011)

2002 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi, it's an awesome car, especially for a first car.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 16, 2011)

A 1996 Ford Ranger, with a long bed and a cap; at $1,000, it was a steal =3 But hopefully, I can sell my boat this summer so I can buy a different truck (hopefully the same thing, but with a manual transmission and an extended cab).


----------



## Skittle (Feb 16, 2011)

2007 Ford Ranger.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

Black 2002 pontiac formula firebird


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I thought this would be a nice diversion from the sea of "Ask a *blank*" threads.
> That being said, those who can/do drive, what do you drive?


 
Myself

crazy


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 16, 2011)

'92 Buick Lesabre...I'm pretty sure I spelled it wrong.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 16, 2011)

A piece of shit Saturn. Someday the crummy brakes will get me killed.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 16, 2011)

1964 Schwinn Varsity. So glad it's warming up and I'll be able to use my other bikes again. Short of moving the parts from it to a full suspension bike shaped object from Wal-Mart, I don't think you could make a slower bike than this.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 16, 2011)

A 2005 Toyota Tundra 4 door Limited (4.7L) V8
and a 1990 GMC SUBURBAN SLE 1500 350(5.7L) V8


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

A bike, coloured drably except for gears.


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 16, 2011)

At the moment, the only vehicle I _own_ is a 2008 Yamaha FJR1300 motorcycle. I'm borrowing my dad's car, a 2003 Ford F150, until I get a job and can buy something of my own.


----------



## Larian Darrow (Feb 16, 2011)

1965 Chevy pickup. I just finished putting new carpet in yesterday, and someday it will be a very nice looking truck.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 16, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I thought this would be a nice diversion from the sea of "Ask a *blank*" threads.
> That being said, those who can/do drive, *what do you drive?*


 
http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/2000-to-2005-toyota-echo-5.htm


----------



## Willow (Feb 16, 2011)

A bike. I have my driver's permit though.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2011)

A 1993 Ford POS.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

I live on a farm, I drive an SUV.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 16, 2011)

An M1 Abrams tank.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> An M1 Abrams tank.


 
QUICK GUYS MAKE A THREAD, R LEE ERMEY IS A FURRY :V


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 16, 2011)

Mah feeet! Vrooom vroom!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Mah feeet! Vrooom vroom!


Nice roar! What kinda engine you got on that?


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 16, 2011)

1/20 horsepower!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> 1/20 horsepower!


Sweeeeet!


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2011)

A little car and a little truck. They will get me by until I can afford another motorcycle, a race car, and a bigger truck to tow the trailer for my race car.


----------



## Trance (Feb 16, 2011)

'99 BMW M3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2011)

2001 Jeep Wrangler with cannabis ground into the carpet.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2011)

Trance said:


> '99 BMW M3


 
I hate you. :V


----------



## Xavan (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm rich. I got my car as soon as my license. 1969 firebird trans am.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 16, 2011)

'08 Civic Si. Vrooom!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Trance (Feb 16, 2011)

Xavan said:


> I'm rich. I got my car as soon as my license. 1969 firebird trans am.


 
I wasn't going to post the other car I drive, but your post has made me feel like less of an ass for talking about it here-
'95 Ferrari 355 Berlinetta
It was really inexpensive for what it is.  I still feel like a cock for posting this.  .////.


----------



## ShayneBear (Feb 16, 2011)

2004 Pontiac Sunfire. 5 speed standard, silver, 4 door. it has fuzzy seat covers and a steering wheel cover with pawprints on them (birthday gift from my sister, she thought it'd be cute for my pet sitting/dog training business).

When I bought it last May for $2000 CAD, it had 40,134kms on it, only had one owner and the dealership I got it from had all of the records on it. in almost new condition. only problem? I couldn't drive stick. 4 hours one night after traffic quieted down, and I taught myself to drive the damn thing. I refuse to drive automatic now.

my last car was a 1993 Ford Escort. total fag car, 2 door powder blue. got it for free from a friend of my parents, but had to sink well over $10,000 worth of work into the damn thing in the year i had it. got it running reliably enough to sell it, sold it for $1500 CAD.

I'll be needing to upgrade to an SUV, Jeep, or crossover in the next 2-3 years though, in order to be able to transport dogs and equipment, not sure what I want though.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

Trance said:


> Ferrari Ferrari Ferrari Ferrari Ferrari Ferrari Ferrari Ferrari


*Drooooooolz*


----------



## Trance (Feb 16, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> *Drooooooolz*


 
Stop it.  >.<


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> '08 Civic Si. Vrooom!


 
I hate you, too :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 16, 2011)

Trance said:


> I wasn't going to post the other car I drive, but your post has made me feel like less of an ass for talking about it here-
> '95 Ferrari 355 Berlinetta
> It was really inexpensive for what it is.  I still feel like a cock for posting this.  .////.


 
I *really* hate you, those are two cars I lust after. 
However, it makes me feel like a helluva lot less of a cock saying I've got a 1990 Mercedes S-class and a 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV.


----------



## Grizz_L_Bear (Feb 16, 2011)

A 1991 Ford Bronco XLT (once I get the transmission fixed).
A 2001 Ford Mustang GT.
A 2006 Harley XL1200R.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 16, 2011)

Found a better pic:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/2002-2005_Toyota_Echo_(NCP12R)_sedan_01.jpg


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I *really* hate you, those are two cars I lust after.
> However, it makes me feel like a helluva lot less of a cock saying I've got a 1990 Mercedes S-class and a 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV.


 
Well, I hate four people in this thread, now. Thanks guys.

But, hey, my Hyundai has a 10year 100,000 mile warranty, so ffffffffufuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! :V
I mean, I'm a total gearhead and I can keep most any car running, but I don't have a f'in garage...


----------



## Ames (Feb 17, 2011)

An '01 2-door 4-cylinder camry. 

Sucks. :C


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2011)

Trance said:


> I wasn't going to post the other car I drive, but your post has made me feel like less of an ass for talking about it here-
> '95 Ferrari 355 Berlinetta
> It was really inexpensive for what it is. I still feel like a cock for posting this. .////.



I love you. So much.

Anyways.. I was offered a cherry red and cream '56 Mustang a while ago, but I didn't take it because I was a RETARD and thought I wouldn't need a car. >_>


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

JamesB said:


> An '01 2-door 4-cylinder camry.
> 
> Sucks. :C


 
LOL. I don't hate you at all. More like pity. :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 17, 2011)

'95 Range Rover.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> '95 Range Rover.


 
When did your hippie hauler give up the ghost?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> '95 Range Rover.


 
Don't forget to let the smoke out of the wires once in a while.


----------



## Ames (Feb 17, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> LOL. I don't hate you at all. More like pity. :V


 
It's also draped in Toyota's trademark despair-gray.

I want to get rid of this thing ASAP, but chances are I'll probably be stuck with it for like another year. :'C


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It's also draped in Toyota's trademark despair-gray.
> 
> I want to get rid of this thing ASAP, but chances are I'll probably be stuck with it for like another year. :'C


 
At least it has good resale value, eh?


----------



## Ames (Feb 17, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> At least it has good resale value, eh?


 
Haha yeah.  Can't imagine why, though. :|


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> When did your hippie hauler give up the ghost?


 
More parts were stolen off of it, so I decided to sell it. Got $2700 out of it.



Sauvignon said:


> Don't forget to let the smoke out of the wires once in a while.


 
HAHAHA! Seriously. Fucking Lucas wiring. The back windows don't roll down, and the only AC/Heater fan speed that works at 100% reliability is speed 0.

EDIT: and don't worry; I have plenty of THIS in case anything happens to go wrong.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Haha yeah.  Can't imagine why, though. :|


 
Based on their reputation for reliability in the 1980's


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 17, 2011)

1983 AMC EAGLE!
God, I love my car


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> 1983 AMC EAGLE!
> God, I love my car


 
That's cool. 318 V8 4wd? I can't remember much about those. I don't see those anymore, but they're like the crossover SUV before the crossover was pussified.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 17, 2011)

Your mom?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyck said:


> Your mom?


 
Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 17, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> 1983 AMC EAGLE!
> God, I love my car


 
AMC made some bad-ass cars; I'm quite fond of the Javelin, myself.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 17, 2011)

Gr8fulFox said:


> AMC made some bad-ass cars; I'm quite fond of the Javelin, myself.


 
Go back far enough, when Nash was Nash and AMC, just a dream:

http://www.autabuy.com/ViewPhoto/?I...se=1&K=1953 NASH  COUNTRY CLUB COUPE RAMBLER 

http://i.pbase.com/u47/bearpaw/upload/40376137.nash.jpg

http://amcrc.com/ne/show/nash1.JPG


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2011)

1998 Volvo S70


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 17, 2011)

1995 Buick Roadmaster. Still nearly factory condition.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

2009 Chevy police cruiser freshly stolen from the local PD.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 17, 2011)

1997 Dodge Neon, 4-door, black.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 17, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> 2009 Chevy police cruiser freshly stolen from the local PD.


 
So you stole an Impala. Go back and take one of their Chargers instead.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 17, 2011)

A fairy-propelled taco-copter.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> 1998 Volvo S70



Moms got a V40 wagon.

It was immaculate when she got it but her BF has been using it as a work horse. There is no grille on the front, we had to remove it to be able to open the hood because I went and snapped the release cable while trying to open the damn thing. You can't open the front passenger side door either because the handle has broken on the inside. Apart from those little niggles it just needs a damn good clean and a few bulbs.


----------



## Rynn (Feb 17, 2011)

A really, really worn out 2002 Dodge Intrepid.

It has 187k miles on it, a cracked head gasket, the emergency break doesn't work and is has the pedal held in place by a zip-tie, the hydrolics that hold the trunk open popped off for some reason, dents on every door (not my doing), the pain is chipped all over the hood, which requires another zip-tie to open.  At least the heat and radio work.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 17, 2011)

2009 Volkswagen Golf VI TSI.

Das Auto. :V


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> 2009 Volkswagen Golf VI TSI.
> 
> Das Auto. :V


 
"Unpimp ze auto" commercials were THE BEST


----------



## Browder (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't. Metro, Brah.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

'00 VW  Golf. it's blue


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "Unpimp ze auto" commercials were THE BEST


 
I always found them amusing, specially the "das auto" part. Got to love that voice. 



Fay V said:


> '00 VW Golf. it's blue


 
Another VW Golf driver, good!
We used to have a blue VW Golf too, although '06. The colour on our current Golf is defined as shark blue.


----------



## Trance (Feb 17, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I *really* hate you, those are two cars I lust after.
> However, it makes me feel like a helluva lot less of a cock saying I've got a 1990 Mercedes S-class and a 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV.


 
I'm glad I could be of use.

And those Alfa GTVs are awesome.  I love them.  ;D


----------



## Xavan (Feb 17, 2011)

You know the positive side to having a trans am in the south?. Free time on race tracks. Oh the V8 makes such a natural *vroom*. Thank you Aflac.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 17, 2011)

I drive the freshest pair of Nikes.


----------



## Eekity (Feb 17, 2011)

1997 Dodge grand caravan... Her name is Jamona


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2011)

1994 Isuzu Trooper
2004 Toyota Corolla 

depending on where I'm going and who's got the other one


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Feb 17, 2011)

Daily driver is a 1999 Ford Explorer sport. My summer car is my 1986 Iroc-Z28 Camaro, which is a blast to drive.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> So you stole an Impala. Go back and take one of their Chargers instead.


  Have you seen Chevy's new cop car? Its the Caprice. Its back, and its RWD. Police in my state don't even use the FWD Impalas anymore.




Leybun said:


> .
> Anyways.. I was offered a cherry red and  cream '56 Mustang a while ago, but I didn't take it because I was a  RETARD and thought I wouldn't need a car. >_>


 
56 Mustangs don't exist,the first year they were introduced was 1964. Well technically its called a 64 and a half.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps he actually meant 65 mustang and mistyped. Or maybe it was a good thing he didn't take it.


Well, when I'm not crushing dissidents in my tank, I drive a 2004 ford focus zts sports model (manual, as well) that runs very well despite the 130k miles on it. But I just knocked my mirror off and had to reattach it with 2part epoxy and screws, the redneck way.


----------



## Sam (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Perhaps he actually meant 65 mustang and mistyped. Or maybe it was a good thing he didn't take it.
> 
> 
> Well, when I'm not crushing dissidents in my tank, I drive a 2004 ford focus zts sports model (manual, as well) that runs very well despite the 130k miles on it. But I just knocked my mirror off and had to reattach it with 2part epoxy and screws, the redneck way.



My friend had one of those, they are quite peppy.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Whatever car my parents have left behind. Either a Saturn or a 96' Saab. My parents want to trade in the latter though because it gets crappy gas mileage.


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 19, 2011)

1999 Mazda 626


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 19, 2011)

I used to drive one of these:  http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/724/3521/1809260001_large.jpg


----------



## PhantomChicken (Feb 19, 2011)

2002 BMW 330xi... not quite an M3, but I love it.


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2011)

Currently have no car, borrowing my parents' Mazda3 if I need to go somewhere.

Saving up for my own car, I'll see what FR's I can find on craigslist.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 19, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I used to drive one of these:  http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/724/3521/1809260001_large.jpg



Really? Because there are a number of stone tablets and cave paintings that say you were riding this thing around.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 19, 2011)

Y-reg ford KA, black, 3 not-so careful owners, large dent in the side, buggered engine, one working speaker.

Â£300 ONO

:V


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 19, 2011)

I _can_ drive, but I really don't like to. I don't have a car either, because I don't want to waste thousands of dollars on something I'd rather not use.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2011)

'96 Pontiac Grand AM GT. It's my mom's but she's giving it to me.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 19, 2011)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Have you seen Chevy's new cop car? Its the Caprice. Its back, and its RWD. Police in my state don't even use the FWD Impalas anymore.


 
I just Googled the Caprice PPV. They look pretty slick despite how ridiculously stupid the the police push bumper they designed for them looks. And that 6.0L V8 is nothing to sneeze at either. Authorities still run the Crown Vic and Charger around here, I've seen a Camaro or two but those are pretty rare. You don't see too many Chevy's around these parts, that or I'm just not paying very good attention.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Feb 19, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I just Googled the Caprice PPV. They look pretty slick despite how ridiculously stupid the the police push bumper they designed for them looks. And that 6.0L V8 is nothing to sneeze at either. Authorities still run the Crown Vic and Charger around here, I've seen a Camaro or two but those are pretty rare. You don't see too many Chevy's around these parts, that or I'm just not paying very good attention.


 
The cops around here use the new Ford interceptor, charger and the crown vic.. State troops have the AWD Ford SHO... SRT8 Charger...And a new Pursuit Camaro... But there are still plenty of the Crown Vics and they are to be discontinued either this year or next in production (which was only for police anyways) There are some chargers too. But it depends on the precincts here.

Thing is, Chevy is just getting back into the market. And only a few Dealerships can sell cop cars. There is only one on the westside of my state that I know of that can.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

I walk everywhere.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 20, 2011)

92 Toyota Celica ST with 113k miles on it


----------



## Max (Feb 20, 2011)

A shitty blue Geotracker.

Beep beep!


----------



## Cam (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to drive a black 2006 Taurus, until it got totaled. Now I drive a bmx bike until I can afford car payments again ._.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 20, 2011)

A 1999 Chevy S10


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 20, 2011)

A '96 Subaru Legacy Outback beat to Hell and back in *the* hailstorm (Socorro, NM, 2004-10-05, softball-sized hailstones), and well on her way to 1/2 million miles.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 20, 2011)

a 2010 ford focus driver ed edition(my schools pretty nice.). clear the road for another student driver!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 20, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> A '96 Subaru Legacy Outback beat to Hell and back in *the* hailstorm (Socorro, NM, 2004-10-05, softball-sized hailstones), *and well on her way to 1/2 million miles*.


 
"It's a Subaru!"


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> and well on her way to 1/2 million miles.


 
Whoo, high-milage club. My $700 1990 Mercedes is making its way to 300,000, original engine.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 20, 2011)

A 1995 holden statesman, every day car, it has a dufduf sub and decent speakers, I'm going to sell it and buy a 1997 commodore, only the 3.8L v6 though, can't drive v8's on your provisional liscence here
and my project car is a 1973 Holden HQ vacationer, I have a fully hand built fuel injected 202, high compression black motor with a mumu block and and modified crossflow head, heavy duty pistons (not sure what brand) and a supercharger to boot, its my baby, its going to be satin black (eventually, atm its still in pieces, having rust bits replaced), it has the modifications to allow it to be a centreshit (not column shift) though I havent decided what kind of gearbox to put into it, I'm also thinking of modifying or replacing the suspesion/braking components with better bits from other cars as having about 500hp with no brakes and the handling of a tank is pretty much suicidal


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

although i have license don't have my own car but i drive an Renault Megan car from 2004  or a Seat Ibiza 2000 car


----------



## BTA (May 23, 2011)

2004 Ford Explorer.

We also have a 1996 Hummer H1, but it doesn't get driven as much due to the gas prices. (I only use it for mudding now)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2011)

A bicycle.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 23, 2011)

A 1998 Honda Accord (Blue-Grey). I miss my old 1991 Honda Accord (Burgundy) though, but some asshole rear-ended me on the way home from school and totaled it. :C


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2011)

(specter) said:


> '96 Pontiac Grand AM GT. It's my mom's but she's giving it to me.


 
And here's a picture of it that I now have:


----------



## Thou Dog (May 24, 2011)

I drive my wife's '92 Nissan Maxima. She drives my 2011 Honda Civic. As soon as we can get the Maxima's power-train problems solved, I'll be happy.

Well, being able to pay for car insurance would be nice too...


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 24, 2011)

An aging Miata.  I really like the car even if people poke fun at them.  >_>


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Honda Civic with a racing chassis and blue underglow, but not for racing.


----------



## Darkwing (May 24, 2011)

A 2003 sunfire-green Subaru Legacy. Got it a few weeks ago for, like, $200, but the engine needs a LOT of work before it can go on the road.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 24, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> An aging Miata.  I really like the car even if people poke fun at them.  >_>


 
From what I hear, Miatas are the most fun of any little compact sports car. I've yet to have the privilege of driving one.



Darkwing said:


> A 2003 sunfire-green Subaru Legacy. Got it a few weeks ago for, like, $200, but the engine needs a LOT of work before it can go on the road.


 
If you plan on doing that work yourself, I want to shake your hand. I'm mad jelly of people who can rebuild their own engines.


----------



## Darkwing (May 24, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> If you plan on doing that work yourself, I want to shake your hand. I'm mad jelly of people who can rebuild their own engines.


 
Hehe, thank you. 

I take an auto class at my school, I've learned a bit, but not enough to rebuild an engine by myself, so I'm having my dad help me out with it, he's an experienced automechanic and has been working in that field for a long time. 

The engine starts up and everything, but the connecting rods are loose and the crankcase is possibly cracked, which results in a very loud clanking noise inside the engine when started up. The car has 150 thousand miles on it. 

Once it's fixed I'm gonna add stuff to it to make it look pretty. I'm not sure if I have the money to turn it into a racing machine lol. 

But after I get my Subaru done my dad has an old 1970-80 MG racing car (I dunno the model of this car, haven't seen anything else like it really.) we are planning on fixing it up and maybe taking it over to the track.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2011)

A Chevrolet movie theater.


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2011)

I drive a 1992 BMW 525i. Marron, four door, sunroof, straight-six 2.5 liter engine. 

Bought it for 1700 dollars.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 24, 2011)

96' Izusu Rodeo with a 95' Hood and a 98' engine X3


----------



## RedSavage (May 25, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> 96' Izusu Rodeo with a 95' Hood and a 98' engine X3


 
It's like, Frankenstein. XD


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> A Chevrolet movie theater.


 
Shit, didn't even click the link and I was already nodding my head to the beat.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 25, 2011)

I drive a burgundy '91 Honda Accord coupe. Electric seatbelts


----------



## Unsilenced (May 25, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Shit, didn't even click the link and I was already nodding my head to the beat.


 
>:3 

Buahahah.


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

1992 Ford Taurus, over 300,000 miles, a cross between rust and pigeon shit in coloration. It features a very robust V6 engine, and has a maximum speed of 85. The brakes work rather well, but I suppose it's because I'm never going very fast. The wobble is pretty bad, the shocks are gone, and the tranny lurches like a dying wildebeest. The seats are worn out and full of holes, most of which I made myself because why not, some of which actually hold things I need. I glued action figures all over the dashboard, and I have no CD player or aux jack, just horrible radio and ONE working speaker. It also smells like a cross between Jamaica and McDonalds grease, with a hint of pine tree. I have dubbed it the Tyrannotaurus Wrex. It is a faithful, low profile servant of true justice.


----------



## infinite_absol (May 25, 2011)

2007 Toyota Yaris. I love my car @3@


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 25, 2011)

Here's mines

An 04' Jeep Wrangler soft top. Automatic. under 75K miles. 
Kicks the shit outa' these Michigan winters, never got stuck once. Barely any need to even plow my driveway other than just a walking path to and from it ^^ even pulled other vehicles (like the van in the background) out of snow.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 25, 2011)

A 2007 hundyia sonata


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

A Mecedez Benz SLR McLaren. :V

(my parents' cars)


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> A Mecedez Benz SLR McLaren. :V
> 
> (my parents' cars)


 You drive a 500,000 dollar car? Fun facts: If you dress up really swanky and make fake business cards and are really enthusiastic about cars, they let you test drive the Porches :V


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> You drive a 500,000 dollar car? Fun facts: If you dress up really swanky and make fake business cards and are really enthusiastic about cars, they let you test drive the Porches :V



You better believe I'm going to try that. Literally.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 25, 2011)

I want this as my next car:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2011)

1991 Chevrolegs :V


----------



## lobosabio (May 25, 2011)

At the moment?  Chevy Colorado with the Missouri Department of Conservation logo on the side.


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2011)

The otter drives a fully loaded 2005 Escape Limited.  My mate drives a 2005 Eddie Bauer Explorer.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 25, 2011)

Irreverent?  Wow... haven't seen you around in ages.  And heh... did you both buy your Fords at the same time?


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 25, 2011)

1998 Toyota Camry.


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Irreverent?  Wow... haven't seen you around in ages.  And heh... did you both buy your Fords at the same time?


 
The otter is back. 

And yes, we did.  They were off lease, we picked them both up for about 60% off msrp.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 25, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> The otter is back.
> 
> And yes, we did.  They were off lease, *we picked them both up for about 60% off msrp*.


 
Nice.  Though personally, I'd rather have a Mustang... or that Fiesta I linked to, above.


----------



## Oopslol (May 25, 2011)

a 1992, 170,000 mile Honda Accord

Get on my level.


----------



## ArielMT (May 25, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> It's like, Frankenstein. XD


 
No, this is Frankenstein.  (Listen to the whole song if you've never heard it before.)


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 25, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> a 1992, 170,000 mile Honda Accord
> 
> Get on my level.


 
My 1990 Mercedes has 279,000 miles, original motor.


----------



## Oopslol (May 26, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> My 1990 Mercedes has 279,000 miles, original motor.


 
Holy shit?  No engine work/problems at all?  That's insanely impressive...


----------



## Jashwa (May 26, 2011)

1998 Volvo S70 with 155k miles, if I didn't say that already.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 26, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Holy shit?  No engine work/problems at all?  *That's insanely impressive...*


 
That's nothing:

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/26/man-with-2-6-million-mile-volvo-p1800-aims-for-3-million/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAeCUNx8jas


----------



## Irreverent (May 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Though personally, I'd rather have a Mustang... or that Fiesta I linked to, above.


 
The problem with those cars (and one of the reasons I gave up my '79 Vette and '89 Jeep YJ) is that....kids take up a lot of space!  These days, my life is all about (cargo) quantity.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 26, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> From what I hear, Miatas are the most fun of any little compact sports car. I've yet to have the privilege of driving one.



Its a blast.  Gets great gas mileage and it is my first stick.  Never really drove a stick before this car and now I'm in love with it.  I dunno shifting is so entertaining, but it is damnit.  I really enjoy having the ragtop too, driving with it down in the summer feels great.  If somebody ever hits me I'll probably be dead before I know what happened though.


----------



## moonchylde (May 26, 2011)

1998 Toyota Corolla POS. Burns oil, trunk's held shut with a length of clothesline, and if you press the buttons on the radio too hard the whole thing falls into the dash. But she runs, she's mine, and most importantly, she's paid for. The only down side is it's the smallest car I've ever owned, and it was a hell of a change from my 1981 Mercury Grand Marquis that I had before... but three times the gas mileage helps make up for the lack of space and horsepower (almost). 

I've only had one car in my life that I really, really miss, though. That would be my 1971 Cadillac Eldorado M/M hearse/ambulance combo. 7.7L V8, 84K original miles, and six and half tons of get the fuck out of my way. I will own another one, I swear I will... I'll keep my Toyota for the gas mileage, and the death wagon for sheer win.


----------



## Oopslol (May 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's nothing:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/26/man-with-2-6-million-mile-volvo-p1800-aims-for-3-million/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAeCUNx8jas



Well.. at least you've made my car feel 20 years younger!  :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 26, 2011)

1996 Ford Escort (2 door)  It's royal blue.


----------



## evenmore (May 26, 2011)

99 Mazda Protege in Bright Classic Red

No tickets (on me) yet!


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 26, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Well.. at least you've made my car feel 20 years younger!  :3


 
Honestly, I can't imagine driving 3 million miles.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 27, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> The problem with those cars (and one of the reasons I gave up my '79 Vette and '89 Jeep YJ) is that....*kids take up a lot of space!  These days, my life is all about (cargo) quantity.*


 
Heh... I can understand that.  But I don't have kids to "worry" about, so I could get by quite happily with a 2-seat sports car, or a nice coupe like the Mustang.  Though I do presently own a 2000 Toyota Echo sedan, most reliable/durable car I've ever owned.




Frokusblakah said:


> Its a blast.  Gets great gas mileage and it is my first stick.  Never really drove a stick before this car and now I'm in love with it.  I dunno shifting is so entertaining, but it is damnit.  I really enjoy having the ragtop too, driving with it down in the summer feels great.  *If somebody ever hits me I'll probably be dead before I know what happened though.*


 
I doubt it... they're small cars, but sturdy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpO0g_-dTag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1wMhCjD17I&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgqctb8rGwM&feature=related

Of course, YMMV:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRJXFtyzcqw&feature=related

And then I found this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUNMOPDniAw&feature=related  ...  Ouch!

And this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGLsdDpl7W4&feature=related




Oopslol said:


> Well.. at least you've made my car feel *20 years younger*!  :3


 
Hey, take care of your vehicle, and it could last just as long.




Commiecomrade said:


> Honestly, *I can't imagine driving 3 million miles*.


 
Well, the guy bought the car new in 1966, and had a 125 mile a day commute, so...

My imagination is more impressed by the fact he's kept the car all those years, let alone all those miles, as the original owner.


----------



## Valence (May 27, 2011)

2000 or 2001 Cadillac Deville.

5500 estimated retail value, great buy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 27, 2011)

A old 1996 Toyota Pickup truck, with a shell on the back.
It works fine and gets me to where I want to so I am happy.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 27, 2011)

A big red truck with pretty flashing lights and a noisemaker on the front.  For some reason something's always on fire wherever we go.


----------



## GadallaRune (May 27, 2011)

2004 Dodge Ram pickup truck. Its a gas guzzler, and probably lousy for the enviroment. I don't care though, I love it. Only semi-trucks and monster-trucks are really bigger than me. Everything else I just drive over on my way to where I'm going.


----------



## Zanzi (May 27, 2011)

A Bicycle.


----------



## Citrakayah (May 27, 2011)

1996 Toyota Rav4.

Soon to be a 1970 Corvette if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 27, 2011)

GadallaRune said:


> 2004 Dodge Ram pickup truck. Its a gas guzzler, and probably lousy for the enviroment. I don't care though, I love it. Only semi-trucks and monster-trucks are really bigger than me. *Everything else I just drive over on my way to where I'm going.*


 
I've had people like you try to kill me quite a few times.


----------



## Sam (May 28, 2011)

02 Grand Am SE2


----------



## Nel (Jun 2, 2011)

I drive volkswagon and i enjoy driving it specially whenever it is hot and there are chances of rain then i usually go for outing in my car.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jun 2, 2011)

I drive your mom crazy.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

1990 Geotracker in blue. The passenger door lock is busted so you have to reach in and grab the handle mechanism still in there and pull it a certain way to open the door. The driver side door's window is busted and replaced with clear vinyl sheeting. The trunk lock is broken and held down with zip ties. The upholstery on the roof and sides has been ripped out.
His name is Scrappy and he's my best buddy.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

A sled-team of cats attached to a door that I sit on


----------



## Raishi (Jun 3, 2011)

2010 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 track.  <3!

http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy250/Raishi_fox/Saya682010.jpg


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> 1990 Geotracker in blue. The passenger door lock is busted so you have to reach in and grab the handle mechanism still in there and pull it a certain way to open the door. The driver side door's window is busted and replaced with clear vinyl sheeting. The trunk lock is broken and held down with zip ties. The upholstery on the roof and sides has been ripped out.
> His name is Scrappy and he's my best buddy.


 
This is why we drive _my_ car >_>


----------



## ~Maelstrom~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> 1990 Geotracker in blue. The passenger door lock is busted so you have to reach in and grab the handle mechanism still in there and pull it a certain way to open the door. The driver side door's window is busted and replaced with clear vinyl sheeting. The trunk lock is broken and held down with zip ties. The upholstery on the roof and sides has been ripped out.
> His name is Scrappy and he's my best buddy.


 
A car with character! Lovely. Has Scrappy had adventures, or just a long life?


----------



## emptyF (Jun 3, 2011)

trimet.org


----------



## Booski (Jun 4, 2011)

The air.

But in all seriousness, I'm getting my permit this year. I'll probably get a Civic or Accord or something  Preferably silver.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 4, 2011)

Thou Dog said:


> Well, being able to pay for car insurance would be nice too...


 
Holy shit. Same here. I've been stuck paying for my brother's '07 Chevy Malibu to be on the road. Now. he owes me hundreds of dollars that he'll never pay me back. So I'm stuck paying for a car I barely use, all the gas for it, and registration to keep it on the road instead of my sexy '93 Grand Marquis.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

1999 Green Jeep Grand Cherokee

It's fancy, people in in my old hunk of junk and are still amazed by some of it's features.

Well, everything except for the fact that the CD changer is in the trunk. What the hell.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 4, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> This is why we drive _my_ car >_>


 Your car doesn't have a dented dash that is perfect for sitting fast food on, so there.


~Maelstrom~ said:


> A car with character! Lovely. Has Scrappy had adventures, or just a long life?


So many adventures! I'll detail them all a bit later, but my favorite is when my friend into custom car thingamabobs replaced the sound my horn normally makes with Mr. Bean going AOOOGA.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 4, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> So many adventures! I'll detail them all a bit later, but my favorite is when my friend into custom car thingamabobs *replaced the sound my horn normally makes with Mr. Bean going AOOOGA*.


 
0.o


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 4, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> 0.o


 
Yeah, it's...irritating. I don't know if it's Mr. Bean but it certainly is SOMETHING going "aooga". It's the exact sound I expect a Geotracker to make, too...


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 4, 2011)

I can ride my knees, walking that way at an amazing speed of 0.2 MPH.


----------



## Sir Tigre (Jun 15, 2011)

A 2009 Texas Edition GMC Sierra


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a picture of my car.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Here's a picture of my car.


 
nice, a Vulva.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2011)

Tycho said:


> nice, a Vulva.


The sexiest car name.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

07 astra. Currently learning


----------



## JillianCorvus (Jun 15, 2011)

'99 Ford windstar (7-seater minivan), aw yeah. It likes to randomly turn on and off the ABS and auto traction which makes driving it an adventure, but its otherwise awesome, and the space is great for moving friends' crap, helping haul things for zombie events, or carpooling to things.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 15, 2011)

Sir Tigre said:


> A 2009 *Texas Edition* GMC Sierra


 
Is that the one that comes from the factory with steer horns already mounted on the grill/hood?


----------



## Blutide (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.chevyproductreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/70-2009-chevrolet-malibu1.jpg


^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 20, 2011)

jullyina said:


> I drive a GM red car. I love it, because I can drive it well and also I have license for that. So I can drive it easily, I like the facilities of it and the style.



Don't Necro threads dumbass. Read the rules.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2011)

White Honda Fit.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Don't Necro threads dumbass. Read the rules.



> Insulting a spambot


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 20, 2011)

Flatline said:


> > Insulting a spambot



Not a very good "spambot" as it's posted just once.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Not a very good "spambot" as it's posted just once.



Well it was good enough to make you think it's a real person.
The ads in the sig were pretty obvious.

Anyway, it's already banned.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 20, 2011)

1977 MGB Roadster, I don't have a good pic of it right now as it still needs some work here and there before I can drive it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2011)

A piece of shit that's giving me a marathon of back-to-back component failures. I want to find a nice open area and a generous rifle owner so I can put a bullet or twenty in the engine.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 20, 2011)

Silver Cavalier. I love it. :3


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 21, 2011)

1990 Trans Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5T4JSWsYOc


----------



## drpickelle (Oct 21, 2011)

2002 Oldsmobile Intrigue.

First car. Half the buttons on the dash were missing, so I scavenged buttons and dials from my moms' old car. Had to write what a lot of the buttons meant on them-- So a lot of the buttons say weird things. 

It's name is DEAD BILL. :U


----------



## Leemasin (Nov 22, 2011)

I drive a Mitsubishi car. I love it, because I can drive it well and also I like the facilities of it and the style.


----------



## BearlyBen (Nov 22, 2011)

2002 Colorado Red Mustang. V6, Auto tranny only because I was desperate for a car, and that was the best deal/availability at the time.

I put duals on it and a cold air intake, it sounds mean, but it's alright.

2 12' subs in the back with a 300watt amp, new mids, highs, I got it sounding like heaven inside.

I got a couple mini-LED strips I put under the driver/passenger side footrests that shine a bright red that looks like Hell is seeping out from under the dashboard. It looks purdy


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

A mini cooper.
Looks exactly like this one.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 22, 2011)

It's not much, but 0-60 in 12 seconds is pretty beast for a 1.2L 8v.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

'97 Peugot Signature.
Collects a lot of dust, though. Gas prices are ridiculously prohibitive, the subway is a block from my department and leaves me a block from my university, and if I'm not going to the university the chances of me returning drunk as fuck are around 90% so I prefer not to chain myself to my car. I've done lots of stupid shit, and I'll do lots more, but something I have no tolerance for is driving under the influence. Not after a friend offed himself that way.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 22, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> It's not much, but 0-60 in 12 seconds is pretty beast for a 1.2L 8v.



Nice, I've always liked the little fiats :3 


Here's a picture of my car after I restored the finish: http://oi40.tinypic.com/34eevc6.jpg 

Can't wait to start driving it >.<


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 22, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Nice, I've always liked the little fiats :3



Eh, it gets me around.
I'm actually kinda pissed because I found a modified Toyota Celica for Â£850 that I can afford, but I wouldn't be able to drive it because of extortionate insurance prices.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> Eh, it gets me around.
> I'm actually kinda pissed because I found a modified Toyota Celica for Â£850 that I can afford, but I wouldn't be able to drive it because of extortionate insurance prices.



If teenage boys didn;t drive like cunts and claim insurance more than anyone else the insurance wouldn't be so high.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a different ride every day since I hitchhike to get to school.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> If teenage boys didn;t drive like cunts and claim insurance more than anyone else the insurance wouldn't be so high.


The Great Car Insurance Swindle.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 22, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> Eh, it gets me around.
> I'm actually kinda pissed because I found a modified Toyota Celica for Â£850 that I can afford, but I wouldn't be able to drive it because of extortionate insurance prices.



Awwwww D: 

$850 is such a steal for an awesome car. Lemme guess, it had engine knock or something, right?


----------



## Kurasuki (Nov 22, 2011)

A wheelchair.

That's right, don't be hatin' on me just cause I'm so fly.


----------



## Azure (Nov 22, 2011)

My feet. Sometimes I steal a ride on the bus.


----------



## Belluavir (Nov 22, 2011)

I take the bus. It's scary driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 22, 2011)

'96 Honda Civic.  When it came time to replace my Saturn, I just couldn't justify buying a new car.  Better to buy a decent old car on the cheap & wait for the economy to improve before looking to buy a new car again.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 22, 2011)

A Saturn Ion that's 5 or so years old.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 22, 2011)

Still the same dented like a golf ball Subaru Legacy Outback.  It passed 250,000 miles about a month ago, and I'm reminded why I won't ever get a car with a five-digit odometer again for my main wheels.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 22, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> Eh, it gets me around.
> I'm actually kinda pissed because I found a modified Toyota Celica for Â£850 that I can afford, *but I wouldn't be able to drive it because of extortionate insurance prices*.



I used to have a 1969 Ford Mustang coupe (302 V8 under the hood), which only cost me an extra twenty dollars or so on my policy... at least, when I sold it and thereby went back to having only one car, my monthly premium went down about that much.  I guess having a multi-vehicle and good-driver discount helped.  And that was full coverage on both for something between $80-90 a month.  If I'm remembering right.  I now pay $62 and change for my 2000 Toyota Echo sedan.  But I'm 49, and I've been with the same insurance company my entire driving life.


----------



## In_Abyss (Nov 23, 2011)

I drive my husband crazy.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Nov 27, 2011)

1998 merc mountaineer, 4.0L. W/ 134000 + and still runnin strong.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking for a 1973 Green Ford LTD.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2011)

I drive a 2000 Toyota 4-Runner


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 27, 2011)

2004 Oldsmobile Alero, I miss my 1990 Honda Prelude.


----------



## Idlewild (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer OZ Rally. Her name is Sunny and she's magical. :3


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 28, 2011)

My invisible boatmobile.  j/k.  I ride the bus, if I take transport at all.  I mostly walk.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2011)

8th gen Honda Civic.  No reason to drive anything bigger.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> 8th gen Honda Civic.  *No reason to drive anything bigger.*



Indeed not.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 28, 2011)

A 1997 black 2 door Honda Accord EX with a 2.2 liter VTEC that just passed 176000 a couple days ago.


----------



## Ames (Nov 28, 2011)

'91 Toyota MR2 Turbo (rear view) for the most part.

>lag
>lag..
>lag...
>lag.... zzz....
>turbo spools up
>OSHI-


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 28, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Awwwww D:
> 
> $850 is such a steal for an awesome car. Lemme guess, it had engine knock or something, right?



 850 GBP...
That's about $1,600....


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to drive ("pilot") either of these:

http://www.royalenfield.com/motorcycles/motor-cycles-models.aspx?model=11

http://www.imz-ural.com/solo.aspl

Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPI2h-hHNTQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg0Y4g8Fzfo


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 30, 2011)

I drive a red Peugeot 205 1.4 and a black Opel Senator B 3.0-24V on occasion.



Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.imz-ural.com/solo.aspl



There's something magical about Russian motoring.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 30, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> There's something magical about Russian motoring.



Especially when that motoring is on a German-designed (BMW) machine.


----------

